# can you do 3d on gopro with a 3+ silver and a 4 Black?



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> I turned all my useless giftcards into a new hero 4 black edition.
> 
> Dumb question, but since i know have 2 gopros can I connect them for 3d, or do i need exact models?
> 
> ...


It appears you need to have some sort sync cable between the two to control the shutter synchronizing. So I think you are SOL.

wait i lied. I think. I dunno. I still use a flip phone ...

http://gopro.com/support/articles/3d-hero-system-compatibility


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You could, you just need to manually sync your video in video editing software.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

From their faq: 

You can only combine two of the HD HERO2 units or two of the HD HERO Original units together to use with the 3D HERO System. The two cameras must be the same type for the 3D HERO System.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> From their faq:
> 
> You can only combine two of the HD HERO2 units or two of the HD HERO Original units together to use with the 3D HERO System. The two cameras must be the same type for the 3D HERO System.


that was what i was reading , was hoping someone found a way around that.

guess It will get put up for sale as soon as hero 4 arrives


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> that was what i was reading , was hoping someone found a way around that.
> 
> guess It will get put up for sale as soon as hero 4 arrives


Speed may have the answer, though it may be a pain finding the frames to sync. I'd download the app and just play with it with two videos and see what you can and can't do manually.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

I thought to make 3D, you need two recording lens? Or are you thinking about strapping two GoPros to your head? I mean, sure, you can put two clips together and it'll try to find similarities and make it 3D (as you can in Sony Vegas) if you strap two of your GoPros to your head with the same exact angles and lighting levels and framerate (maybe you can use Twixtor).

There are programs that can make a 2D video into 3D, but usually they're poor quality or they just screw up (one time, the fucking ground was the closest thing and my longboard/body was shown as the furthest thing ahead. I never knew what acid was like until that day), but that was a year or two ago...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

They sync through the cable to make sure color and movie image is what is needed...

To be honest, I can't think of any reason I would need to do that, and I have a 3d tv, but I never use it for 3d unless gaming...!

The cost involved to make the 3d happen just makes no sense to me... Haha


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> They sync through the cable to make sure color and movie image is what is needed...
> 
> To be honest, I can't think of any reason I would need to do that, and I have a 3d tv, but I never use it for 3d unless gaming...!
> 
> The cost involved to make the 3d happen just makes no sense to me... Haha


Just trying to find an excuse to maybe keep 3+ along with the 4 but the practical side of me says to sell it


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The practical side is, that you will need a second camera when you get your Airdog... Hehe


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

waiting on seeing how your review goes, they are supposedly shipping first batch next month, still don't know where I am going to scrounge up $$$ for that. maybe if someone finally buys my boat


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Oh and they make 2 different systems, 1 for the original GoPro and hero 2, and the newer one for the 3+black ONLY

So you would need 2x3+ black... The 4 won't work...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

They won't be shipping next month, maybe March, they haven't even sent the beta drones out yet...!!!

Will let you know how it goes though, as I will be playing with it every day...!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

This is a film from the demo they gave before ces started...

They look far more advanced than hexo+ and a lot further into being ready...!!!


----------

